# Interesting Fact about the Nets game



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

I heard on ESPN that the Kings' 36 point win over the Nets was the largest margin of victory in a road win against a .700+ team in the history of the league. So, basically, no one has ever beaten a team as good as the Nets on their own floor as badly as the Kings did last night. Rather encouraging, I'd say.


----------



## Mike Bibby (Jan 10, 2003)

I like those kind of hidden stats.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

It is indeed encouraging. I think this team can do those kinds of things on the road. The key to it is the perimeter guys getting hot. Peja was just unstoppable last night. He was burying every single deep shot that he took. With that, the Kings are nearly impossible to beat.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I guess the real challange is coming next week...And I dont want to hear that injury crap. Both teams are missing critical players.


----------



## Mike Bibby (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> I guess the real challange is coming next week...And I dont want to hear that injury crap. Both teams are missing critical players.


Who are the Mavs missing?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike Bibby</b>!
> 
> 
> Who are the Mavs missing?


Our best defensive player- Najara
Out other Center - Eschmeyer
The Leages leading shot blocker- Bradley


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wiggum</b>!
> I heard on ESPN that the Kings' 36 point win over the Nets was the largest margin of victory in a road win against a .700+ team in the history of the league. So, basically, no one has ever beaten a team as good as the Nets on their own floor as badly as the Kings did last night. Rather encouraging, I'd say.



yes..thanks, i had just convinced myself it was a fluke.:sigh:


----------



## Mike Bibby (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> Our best defensive player- Najara
> ...


So in other words....Nobody.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike Bibby</b>!
> 
> 
> So in other words....Nobody.


Thats like saying BJ is not important to the team.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats like saying BJ is not important to the team.


Well, to be fair, Bobby Jackson was putting up all-star caliber numbers. He is more than just a role player. Those guys you listed are good, solid players, but they aren't difference makers. If the Kings win, it won't be because Shawn Bradley was missing.


----------



## Mike Bibby (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats like saying BJ is not important to the team.


Bo-Jax is better than those guys.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, to be fair, Bobby Jackson was putting up all-star caleber numbers. He is more than just a role player. Those guys you listed are good, solid players, but they aren't difference makers. If the Kings win, it won't be because Shawn Bradley was missing.


 A guy who can shut down just about anybody in the League.( look what najara did to Garnett in the playoffs last year)

The man whose leading the league in blocks and near the top in rebounds are not important to a team and key to its sucess? why do you trhink the Mavs have 5 losses when they should only have 2?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike Bibby</b>!
> 
> 
> Bo-Jax is better than those guys.


my point is hes key to thier success


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> A guy who can shut down just about anybody in the League.( look what najara did to Garnett in the playoffs last year)
> ...


First of all, Najera can't shut down, "just about anybody." He is a solid player, but he isn't a difference maker, IMO. Bradley is having a great year, maybe I was too hard on him. Eshmeyer is a scrub.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> First of all, Najera can't shut down, "just about anybody." He is a solid player, but he isn't a difference maker, IMO. Bradley is having a great year, maybe I was too hard on him. Eshmeyer is a scrub.


Esc is a scrub but hes foul relief for Raef and Brad

Najara is one of the most important players on the squad.Hes our Artest without all the attitude.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

C'mon, he's not Artest. He is a solid defender. I guess we will have to wait and see who gets bragging rights after the game.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

No Kings fan on this board has ever whined about injuries after a Kings loss...at least that I know of.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: Interesting Fact about the Nets game*



> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> yes..thanks, i had just convinced myself it was a fluke.:sigh:


It was a fluke.

-Petey


----------

